# what's wrong with me?



## likespaphs (Aug 25, 2007)

why is it that this species snob (me) is starting to like hybrids?
i posted it here because it's gotta be some sort of disease, right?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2007)

Nope, appreciation of fine things and realizing that hybrids can be improvements.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 25, 2007)

...or just interesting and beautiful things, sharing characteristics of both parents.


----------



## Heather (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm sorry, I hate to break it to you Brian, but you are clearly crazy and in trouble. Seek help. Now.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 26, 2007)

Welcome! You have graduated from the simplicity and purity of species to the complexity and chaos of hybrids.oke:
Do not be afraid. It is a normal progression for your incurable disease to take. You are just beginning to open yourself up to the possibility that you can collect thousands of new Paph creations.:drool: You will still love species as much if not more than you do now.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2007)

i knew there was no help...
{insert rambling mad scientist-type laugh here}


----------

